# Walther PPKS-380 field strip



## Planoracer (Nov 16, 2012)

{ purchased a PPKS/Interarms 380 and just haven't been too satisfied with it.First problem I had was that the trigger guard will not stay in position to lift the slide up.Second problem is the return spring is a brute to retract Very very stiff.Have only put about 20 rounds thru it for the above reasons.Am I doing something wrong?
Have watched the Videos several times and just can't the the pistol to cooperate.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Planoracer said:


> { purchased a PPKS/Interarms 380 and just haven't been too satisfied with it.First problem I had was that the trigger guard will not stay in position to lift the slide up.Second problem is the return spring is a brute to retract Very very stiff.Have only put about 20 rounds thru it for the above reasons.Am I doing something wrong?
> Have watched the Videos several times and just can't the the pistol to cooperate.


Some years ago, my BIL bought one. He was dead-set on buying it, even though I did my best to steer him away from one.

I went with him to the range the first time he shot it. He was disappointed thru-out the process. He didn't have much to say on the drive home. I found out about two weeks later he sold it for a substantial loss.

From that point on, he pretty much listened to what I had to say.

Sorry to hear that you're not happy with yours, but to be honest, it's not gonna get much better.


----------



## Planoracer (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the honesty.I am afraid I am headed in that direction.


----------



## Planoracer (Nov 16, 2012)

Many thanks to the person/s who suggested using a coin to keep the trigger guard unlocked. it worked.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Planoracer said:


> Many thanks to the person/s who suggested using a coin to keep the trigger guard unlocked. it worked.


I was about to make the same suggestion - either a coin or a piece of heavy leather, either one. And cocking the hammer first makes it a lot easier to retract the slide. Also, remember that the recoil spring has a "small" end and a "large" end. The small end (the tight end) goes on the barrel first. And they advise making sure that the end of the wire at the muzzle end of the spring be installed at the 12 o'clock position (i.e., "up").

One more suggestion: When you get tired of your PPK/S, get a nice Bulgarian or East German Pistolet Makarova. I've had both, and I wouldn't trade my Makarov for five copies of the PPK/S I used to have. And if you want the Cadillac of the 9X18 pistols, get a CZ vz.82.


----------



## gonzogeezer (Oct 13, 2013)

The trigger guard is designed to move slightly to the left or right after pulling it down out of the frame and be held in place by one finger while you proceed to remove the slide. However, this is difficult for some people so the idea mentioned earlier about trying to slide a coin or maybe a credit card or piece of leather between the top of the trigger guard and the frame is a good idea. The spring on the 380 PPK/S is 20 pounds, which is heavy and difficult to pull, no doubt about it. It will soften up a little bit as you use the pistol, 20 rounds is hardly a break-in for this piece. Also, cocking the hammer first is a very good idea , as was mentioned. I hold the gun in front of me grasping the grip with one hand and the index finger holding the trigger guard to the side and pushing, not pulling, the slide back with the other hand as far as it will go then lifting the slide up. I own nine PP series pistols and all of the come apart easily using this method.

Good luck.


----------

